# mtd will not drive



## jlpeterson85 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm new here, looking for any help... I've got an MTD 31AE6A4E129 310-468 Serial number 4I110B30160
8hp Tecumseh 

My problem is that it seems as though the axle isn't engaging, as if it's in a neutral. I can push the machine effortlessly and the throttle when pressed does nothing. The springs are all there and hooked up but the axle spins freely like it isn't catching do allow the transmission to move. This model does not have the three gears on the right side, it's got one gear on the left side of the friction plate. Looking for any advice. With the blower propped up and the belly plate off, I can spin the wheels freely. If it helps I could try to figure out how to upload a video... thanks for any help


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

First off is the friction disk and plate coming in contact? If it isn't than it may need adjustment or the friction disk is worn out. If it is contacting than make sure there is no oils on the plate as that will make it slip.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The handle that you pull down to engage the drive pulls the drive plate against the friction wheel. If the handle is NOT pulled down the wheels should feel like it's in neutral. When you tip it up on it's auger and the drive handle isn't pulled then the wheels should turn freely but you shoud notice the gear on the drive wheel axle turning and turning against the small gear on the jackshaft and it should be turning and so should the friction wheel which is also on that jackshaft. Take off the bottom cover and look and feel all those components and make sure everything is still turning and that they haven't come loose from the shafts, broken teeth, broken shear pins . . .

Is the machine new to you, have you previously used it and it worked properly ?? If not the other thing to check is the "Klick Pin" in the wheels. They have two positions, one to lock the wheels to the axle and another to transport so they freely turn on the axle. If you just bought it maybe the guy moved the pins ???


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, sounds like an adjustment to the friction disc. Either that or it needs replaced. Also check the belts. With the engine off and the shifter in gear if you pull the handle down do the wheels lock?

With it up and the pan off you are going to have to figure out what isn't making contact. You might also simply have a broken pin or keyway somewhere.


----------



## jlpeterson85 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok, opened it up and the found that the rubber wheel is pretty wore out, kind of chewed up looking so I ordered a new one. It was working previously but not the greatest. And thanks for the tip on the klik pin, I did notice the two holes but never thought anything of it. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You know it's bad when it looks like mine did when it was "gifted" to me. Never trust a relative !!


----------



## jlpeterson85 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok, well got the new friction wheel on, but still wont drive. It makes contact with the plate but when the gear spins, the axle doesn't. The gear spins around the axle making it as though its permanently in neutral....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

So it's missing a bolt or shear pin in the drive gear to lock it to the axle ??


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think your woodruff key is broken or fell out. #23 right in the middle of the diagram. Any hardware store should stock them, but you might have to take your axle with you to get the right size.


----------



## jlpeterson85 (Feb 5, 2014)

I think you may be right about the key...I'll check that out. Thanks for the diagram, and all the help, this forum is great!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Going to point you back to another thread of someone having the same issue.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...m/17018-wheels-not-engaging-2.html#post169362

Using your model number I got some part numbers for him on the woodruff key.


Looks like a #9 Woodruff key 3/16" x 3/4"

MTD part # 914-0126

Looks like the special $3 MTD key looks slightly different



















Vs the standard 40 cent generic hardware one.



















I double the 2 little wings are very important so I will let you choose whether to get the $3.00 key or the $0.40 key.


----------

